# Recommend me some Apps



## NeilW (17 Nov 2011)

Hey hey,

Got my hands on my first smart phone ever (having previously owned a rather old skool Nokia Classic) in the shape of an iPhone. Being new to this world of mobile technology I was wondering if you guys had any cool apps you'd recommend?

So far I have; 

Tapatalk (of course)
Facebook 
Tumblr
Dropbox 
Apple Remote
Apple Find My Friends
Flashlight (to use the camera flash as a torch)
Wikipedia
IMDB
Jamie Oliver
Wagamama take out (yum!)
Ebay
Paypal

Design apps;
Adobe Reader
PS Express
Pantone X-Ref
Wikipedia
What the Font
Grafik Magazine
Design Observer Magazine

Have I missed anything?


----------



## foxfish (17 Nov 2011)

Angry birds......?


----------



## NeilW (17 Nov 2011)

Good choice although sadly completed it on my girlfriends phone. Don't think I'll bother with angry birds rio haha


----------



## John S (17 Nov 2011)

I've found Around Me pretty useful. There are lots of sport and news apps. Do you have Sky TV?


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Nov 2011)

Fat booth...well worth it just cos you can then post the pics of your missus on Facebook and embarrass the hell out of her!


----------



## NeilW (17 Nov 2011)

davem said:
			
		

> I've found Around Me pretty useful. There are lots of sport and news apps. Do you have Sky TV?



I'll check out that About Me, cheers. I do have Sky TV although its not Sky plus



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Fat booth...well worth it just cos you can then post the pics of your missus on Facebook and embarrass the hell out of her!



You are a cruel cruel man


----------



## spyder (17 Nov 2011)

Pocket Frogs.


----------



## nayr88 (18 Nov 2011)

Twitter !!! Jeeeeeeeeeez!! Haha


----------



## Greenview (18 Nov 2011)

Evernote is great if you want to take notes for yourself, including photo notes. Synchs on the net to your pc constantly. The free level service is enough, though a subscription allows more photos etc.


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2011)

I would also recommend:
Aldiko, Mobipocket for reading any books.
Documents to Go
Places
Winamp
Barcode Scanner
Live Wallpapers
Led Contacts - Lets you Choose a Color for Text Alerts. So you know without looking at the screen who the text is from.


Have you had Fun with Siri yet, I have a similar system on my HTC and Love it.


----------

